# Greetings from Holland!



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello peoples!

I'm a 15 year old girl from Holland (europe )
My passion is training horses to do tricks, as much as it can in freedom

I have 3 horses,
a white welsh pony mare, 14 years old named Silke
a black dutch warmblood mare, 7 years old named Vienna
and a shetlander welsh cross mare, the foal of Silke, almost 1 year old, named Breezer 

Here some pictures:

Vienna doing a classic bow









Silke and the jambette









and Breezer
[


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think I can pick the best, because they're all pretty amazing!!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseSpirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi There & Welcome,
Nice to meet you and your horses.I am Connie,a horse trainer from Ontario canada.I love your photos and horses!Awesome that you teach them to do tricks.Take care


----------



## kko (Apr 20, 2009)

hi. welcome. just wanted to say that i just come back from visiting holland and loved it. i am sooo much in love with holland. it is such a beautiful and amazing place.


----------

